# CHL rights threaten by courts and news papers



## I'mStrapped (Nov 21, 2008)

I recently recieved a letter from the local sheriff in regar to my CHL. It stated that in Oregon "several groups are asking for lists of information about all the people who hold concealed handgun licenses." These group include news papers who think it is their right to print any personal information given on our application form. This includes name, address and phone number. They think our personal info falls under the freedom of information act or some BS like that. Luckily our sheriff and most others have refused short of a judge s order. "an Oregon court recently decided that there is no evidence that people obtain concealedhandgun licenses for security measures." The court ordered the sheriff of a neighboring county to disclose all info to the local paper, and the case is now being appealed. Included in the letter was a survey that asked us if we got permits for security reasons and if we wanted to have our personal info disclosed. This would place us at greater risk of burglary by those who want to steal a gun. Also take into account the identity theft issues, and the lack of tactical advantage given by any potential threat not knowing you have a gun. In less than two weeks my sheriff had over 1000 of the more than 3000 chl holders in this county respond. Overwhelminlg the first 1000+responded they did NOT want their info disclosed and many would cancel their licenses if it would be disclosed. :smt076
Oregon is a pretty gun friendly state. I cant believe these attacks from news papers and anti gun groups would even be entertained by a judge. How he can find no evidence that carrying a gun is not for protection is beyond me. I never thought I would live to see the day that I would have to provide reasons for my personal info not to be printed in the paper along side criminals being booked in the county jail. Apparently carrying a gun is just a small step up from being a criminal. Whats next? Should LEO's home address be printed on the front page? After all they carry guns, they filled application forms with the government. It could be argued that that falls under the same rules.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Contact your reps. and get them to take action.

This same thing was going on in VA.

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=7627


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Like Bruce333 said - don't just be frustrated make sure you contact your representatives and let them know how you feel.

If you are not an NRA member I suggest you join - I get an updated alert from NRA-ILA about all this BS going on. (You don't have to be a member to get the alert by the way - just sign up at NRA-ILA.)

The ball is starting to roll and the left wingers are coming out of the closet.

:smt1099


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Get your state reps as well as your people in DC involved. If you know any of the other lic holders get them all to do the same.

What possible benefit does the papers have by getting your personal info? Are they wanting to print it? and why is this news worthy? It sounds more of a left wing harassment tactic. Well post addresses and phone #'s what you think about that? And what are the people saying? We will give up our lic do it can't be done. Wow!! Who wins there?? Get most of the state CCW holders to turn in their cards and it makes it a lot easier to take the low allowing CCW off the books. I mean..how many is it hurting? most the people that had them last year don't now so what's the bid deal?

No one should turn in their cards. and if/when they post that info I'm sure a big ass bunch of bottom feeding lawyers will be more than happy to file class action suits on everyone that made the article(s) possible. There is no reason other than to brow beat CCW holders by posting your personal information. There is not a reason to have that info. I can't go to the hospital and say I'm afraid of death by aids so I need name, address, phone number of all HIV+ people in my state. Your personal info is not public record and will not fall under the FOIA. A judge sould give up the names of GGW holders but a phone number? no, they can look it up though if it's listed. Might want to get that changed to an unlisted # too. Just another hurdle for them. 

Get organized. Band together. Get your REPS state and FED involved. They see thousands of legal gun carrying citizens with a serious beef they will take some action. They don't wan to piss off too many voters. Remember, alone you are just a disgruntled gun owner. Together you are a sorce to e reckoned with.:smt1099


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Hey ImStrapped, good to see a fellow Oregonian in here. Good of you to post all that. I went through the same process in my county. Good to see at least the Sheriff's are trying to fight it. I'd like to know who is stiring the pot as well. Contacting our local reps and senators is a good suggestion but I'm afraid here in the Peoples Republic of Portland our duely elected officials believe we shouldn't have any guns in the first place so I doubt they will be very receptive. But we should try anyway. NRA, on the other hand, might find this darned interesting.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Tuefelhunden said:


> Hey ImStrapped, good to see a fellow Oregonian in here. Good of you to post all that. I went through the same process in my county. Good to see at least the Sheriff's are trying to fight it. I'd like to know who is stiring the pot as well. Contacting our local reps and senators is a good suggestion but I'm afraid here in the Peoples Republic of Portland our duely elected officials believe we shouldn't have any guns in the first place so I doubt they will be very receptive. But we should try anyway. NRA, on the other hand, might find this darned interesting.


You bet the NRA is interested but they cannot do it all by themselves. This is the problem - if you sit back and say it will do no good and do nothing then the legislators win.

Make sure you write/call/E-mail them and let them know where you stand on this issue - they were elected to represent you (whether you voted for them or not) and they need your input to know where you stand on this issue.

The Marion County Sherrif is asking everyone to fill out a survey - this is the link http://www.co.marion.or.us/SO/Operations/concealed.htm The NRA is requesting everyone take the time to fill out the survey.
:smt023


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks SaltyDog. Good advice and I'll definately check out the link and survey. Not saying contacting them is bad, I just know thier opinion already is all. Doesn't mean we can't shake the tree a little bit though.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Tuefelhunden said:


> Thanks SaltyDog. Good advice and I'll definately check out the link and survey. Not saying contacting them is bad, I just know thier opinion already is all. Doesn't mean we can't shake the tree a little bit though.


Roger that. Yea I know when the liberals are running the office it is hard to expect any results.


----------

